# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  transcript of "Собака на сене" youtube clip

## laybackspinster

Would someone be so kind as to transcribe what is being said from about 1:36 to the end of the clip? 
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bDvT_lETPow&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bDvT_lETPow&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object> 
If you could also translate it into English that would be wonderful as well.

----------


## Ramil

http://ruslib.com/DEVEGA/vega2.txt_Piece40.01 
Вы так красивы, что, взглянув на вас,
Я убежден, что вы благополучны.
У женщины--как опыт учит нас--
Здоровье с красотою неразлучны.
Вы свежестью так радуете глаз,
Что лишь невежда, лишь глупец докучный,
Который до рассудка не дорос,
Вам о здоровье задал бы вопрос:
Итак, что вы благополучны, зная
По вашим восхитительным чертам,
Хочу узнать, сеньора дорогая,
Насколько я благополучен сам. 
***  
Ария Рикардо из кинофильма "Собака на сене".
Автор текста (слов):
Секачёва М. 
Композитор (музыка):
Гладков Г.  
Венец творенья, дивная Диана,
Вы сладкий сон, вы сладкий сон!
Виденьями любовного дурмана
Я опьянён, я опьянён. 
Венец творенья, дивная Диана,
Вы существо, вы существо,
В котором нет, в котором нет,
В котором нет, в котором нет,
В котором нет ни одного изъяна! 
Hи одного,
Hи одного, 
Hи одного!!! 
Венец творенья, дивная Диана,
Я вам оплот, я вам оплот!
Любимую соперник в сеть обмана
Hе завлечёт, не завлечёт. 
Венец творенья, дивная Диана,
В любом бою, в любом бою
Я докажу, я докажу,
Я докажу, я докажу,
Я докажу вам преданно и рьяно. 
Любовь мою,
Любовь мою, 
Любовь мою!!!  http://www.karaoke.ru/song/6259.htm

----------


## laybackspinster

Thank you so much!

----------

